# Cowboys And Aliens (Favreau, Spielberg, Craig, Ford, etc)



## Varcolac (Feb 14, 2011)

Searched, found nothing. Forget Ancient Aliens. How about late nineteenth century aliens being shot at by some amazing actors?






Cowboys & Aliens (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Cowboys &#38; Aliens (2011) - IMDb

This looks utterly insanely retarded in an amazingly good way. It's James Bond (Daniel Craig) and Indiana Jones (Harrison Ford) in the Old West, fighting aliens, on horseback. Iron Man's Jon Favreau directs, with Steven Spielberg as executive producer.

Okay so Ford and Craig aren't playing those characters, but goddamnit it gave me a semi typing that.

It's out July 29 in the US, and August 12 in the UK.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 14, 2011)

my entire house are seeing this when it comes out, it looks amazingly hilarious


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 14, 2011)

the cast looks awesome, favreau and spielberg know what theyre doing usually.....I want to take this seriously, i really do. I just dont know how i feel about people who shit in a hole in the ground taking to super advanced technology like Craig did in that trailer . shinanigans, i say.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 14, 2011)

Olivia Wilde. Dear God the things I'd do. Unspeakable things.


----------



## jaredowty (Feb 19, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> *Olivia Wilde*. Dear God the things I'd do. Unspeakable things.


----------



## Skyblue (Feb 24, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Olivia Wilde. Dear God the things I'd do. Unspeakable things.


This. 


Movie looks awesome, as much as the concept sounds... too far fetched, I guess, lol. 
still going to be great!~


----------



## synrgy (Feb 24, 2011)

glassmoon0fo said:


> I just dont know how i feel about people who shit in a hole in the ground taking to super advanced technology like Craig did in that trailer . shinanigans, i say.


----------



## -42- (Feb 25, 2011)

I will watch it.

Because after seeing Transformers 2, how bad could it be?


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 26, 2011)

-42- said:


> I will watch it.
> 
> Because after seeing Transformers 2, how bad could it be?



It's Indiana Jones and James Bond fighting aliens in the Old West. Even if it's bad, it'll be superfuckingawesome.


----------



## Variant (Mar 2, 2011)

> Movie looks awesome, as much as the concept sounds... too far fetched, I guess, lol.
> still going to be great!~



Aliens invading Earth during a different time peroid really isn't all that out there if you're already down with the aliens invading Earth thing.  I mean, there's a some far-fetched shit out there (pretty much any garbage derived from Marvel comic books) that's accepted by the nose-picking masses. Shit, I liked the original Terminator, but _*honestly*_ the whole backward time travel thing is _*WAAAAAAAAAAY*_ more redonk than aliens dropping in on the old west.


I like that they got a bunch of grizzly old men to play in it as well, instead of some Twilight actors. I'm so sick of the kids with superpowers thing. Coulda skipped on the Oliva Wilde, "we need a sexy female for optimized market share" cliche , but yeah... looks interesting at least.




> Because after seeing Transformers 2, how bad could it be?



Getting raped by superheated, electrified, razorwire fence would be palatable after that dogshit movie.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 3, 2011)

when i first saw that weird machine on craigs hand, i got really excited as to me, it looked like something out of bionic 6. maybe a movie on a show made in the 80s (yes, it was corny...)

but then alines popped on and i was like 'wtf?!'

for those who dont know bionic 6:


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 8, 2011)

THINE BE DEMONS, MR BOND!?

Y U ASK ME LOL


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not getting the Olivia Wilde vibe. You guys have awesome tast in....exclusive brethren women 


I'M SEEING THIS MOVIE IN MY TIME MACHINE.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 8, 2011)

Olivia Wilde and Harrison Ford, yes please. (IN TWO COMPLETELY DIFFERENT WAYS)


----------

